# Not so intelligent intelligence gathering.



## Foxbat (Nov 15, 2017)

It seems that Russia  have 'irrefutible evidence' of cooperation between US forces and ISIS. 

And where did they get this evidence? From a game called _AC-130 Gunship Simulator: Special Ops_ _Squadron_.

Russia caught using image from game as 'irrefutable evidence' of US support for Islamic State

I think Russia needs to update its intelligence gathering methods.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 15, 2017)

I saw this, but hasn't the US done the same? Or at least other organisations, perhaps not official US government.

Media people seem to do it constantly:

ITV apologises for mistaking ArmA 2 footage for IRA attack

and

Assassin's Creed: Danish TV channel apologises after using image from computer game in news report about Syria conflict | Daily Mail Online


There was of course the 'evidence' of weapons of mass destruction, so we Brits can't crow too much


----------

